# New item - Auto Meter ecometer fuel mileage gauge - plug and play @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*New Product! Keep tabs on your car's average and instantaneous mileage and your driving habits with our easy to install, inexpensive, high quality ecometer gauge.*

The ecometer by Auto Meter is a fuel consumption eco-gauge that helps drivers visually monitor how their driving style impacts their vehicle's fuel consumption.

This innovative gauge plugs into your car's OBD (diagnostic) port to capture key engine and vehicle parameters. This stylish 2 1/16 inch gauge will fit all of the gauge pod holders we offer and also in many locations inside your car or truck.

List of Features:

Customizable to the specic vehicle's type (compact, full size, crossover/mini-van or truck/SUV)
Uses proprietary software to calculate fuel economy performance (real time and/or average)
Display real time fuel economy performance in both a radial energy consumption graph and in a precise, easy-to-read digital format
Offers 4 different modes that can be easily selected by the driver at the touch of a button
Display any of the following: Instantaneous Fuel Economy, Average Fuel Economy, Digital Tachometer with Instantaneous Fuel Economy, Digital Speedometer with Instantaneous Fuel Economy



















Installation couldn't be simpler - locate your OBD port, plug the connector in, find a location to hide the single wire, install the gauge where you want it, and you're done!

NOTE: This guage works only in vehicles equipped with a CAN bus for the OBD/diagnostic system. This includes all 2008 and newer, most 2006 and newer, and many 2004 and newer vehicles. For a complete list of pre-2008 vehicles that are compatible, please click here.

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Auto Meter ecometer 9100*





----------------




To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

